# Getting rid of cigar smell on hands



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

So I can manage the residual smell in my breath (chewing some parsley will handle that), and in my hair and clothes (a shower and a change will handle that), but what about my hands? Washing with soap has little effect. Any magic remedies?


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

urine usually works fine. Actually, especially so after a hearty serving of asparagus has begun its way through and out of your system:biggrin1:


Actually I'd recommend trying a little pumice soap..definitrly try the orange scented, in which a lot of them are. As for the above, I can't confirm or deny, due to lack of trial.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Why do you want to? I smoke cigars all day, and love the smell of them.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I know this may sound weird, but rubbing alcohol will help. Just pour some into one hand and rub vigorously and repeat. It will dry your hands out, but also cool them down. But yeah, will help strip them of the smell. My wife isn't a fan of the post-cigar smell and I've had to figure out a way to clean the smell off myself. Try it.


----------



## dulow (Apr 29, 2009)

Here are some I found searching the net.

Things You'll Need 

one or two lemon slices
soap and water

*
*

Step One
After smoking, immediately wash *hands* vigorously with soap and cold water.

* Step Two*

Take lemon slices and squeeze between your *hands* rubbing juice all over front and backs of *hands*.

* Step Three*

Discard lemon slices and rinse *hands* with just water.

Step Four
Dry *hands*.

Or you can try to rinse hands with milk.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I had to tackle this problem with my x-wife (hence, the "x" part). Rub fresh (or as fresh as possible) lemon juice into hands then wash as normal.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree, why would you want to? Smells GOOD...


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

A little aftershave on the hands works for me.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found actually by accident that hand sanitizer jel works wonders


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

This is all you need , Purell Hand Sanitizer , it has alcohol in it and in these days with all the infections going around it's actually a good idea to have a bottle around and use it


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Citric acid works wonders. Try oranges or lemons.


----------



## RYJ 08 (Jul 24, 2008)

i have to say i never noticed the smell on my hands, but try baby loition sweet smelling


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

Yup Purell is your friend. I keep a bottle on my desk, another in my car, and one in the house. It's not all that expensive and you can use it liberally on your forearms too.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Hmm, it seems the alcohol/acidic solution seems to be popular. I tried vinegar last night, and was surprised how well it worked, with only a slight residue left. As an interesting side-point, if you ever having trouble getting smells out of your clothes (including the smell of smoke), put a cup of vinegar in the wash.

Now I'll have to find myself a lemon/alcohol-based pumice scrub.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

let there be smell....hmmm cigars...lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Phantom57 said:


> Why do you want to? I smoke cigars all day, and love the smell of them.


:amen:


----------



## eboniknight (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! I know the wife will appreciate it. I've actually come to like the post smoke smell on the hands (even after washing).....reminds me of what I have to look forward to next time! :biggrin1:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

dulow said:


> Here are some I found searching the net.
> Things You'll Need
> 
> one or two lemon slices
> ...





joncaputo said:


> I found actually by accident that hand sanitizer jel works wonders


Both work well, but hand sanitizer jel is faster. 
I love it at lunch time at work, quick and easy


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Play a little grab ass with a skunk.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

hahahahahaha


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Haha, nice.
I wonder if one of the stainless steel balls that they have for kitchens to remove the smell of garlic would work?


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not trying to rid myself of the lingering aroma on the hands, I ran into a possible solution. Peel an orange and eat it. The orange is good and healthy and the bit of juice you'll get on your hands may well cut the odor. (Maybe even a little Fast Orange hand cleaner, on the hands, not eaten.)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Something that will help before you smoke the cigar is to use a thick lotion on your hands pre smoke. Then after the smoke try any of the above. Doesn't have to be a girly smelly lotion, just something to coat the hands. When you wash off the lotion after you smoke the smell is more on it then your hands.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

First 2 posts said same things I was going to.

1. Why would you want to!
2. Urine! (funny).


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

What smell?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

GoJo


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

I wash my hands with soap, then dry and wash and dry again. After that, use a lotion.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

My hair is really short and the line of work I'm in I can't have any facial hair other than a mustace or a soul patch. I do not look right with a mustace so I am sporting a soul patch!

So, I don't have this problem.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

I used some lime juice from the fridge yesterday. Worked like a charm! Thanks to all of you for the suggestions.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

As mentioned already... lemon


----------



## eboniknight (Dec 3, 2008)

Hand sanitizer works wonders.:wink:


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

You guys are so last century! 

Get a stainless steel soap. Like this:
Amazon.com: Blomus Stainless Steel Soap: Kitchen & Dining

I use one in the kitchen and it is great. It takes even the nastiest fish and garlic odors right off just with some cold water. No other soap needed in terms of odors. It will take cigar smell off easily.

They are light weight (hollow), will never use up and you could keep one in the car and one at home. There are different shapes but they all work the same.

Beware, these will not clean any grease or stains off your hands, just the odor. But that it does very well.

Till


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

tfar, that is pretty cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

Cut a lemon in half and scrub your hands with them.... It will take the scent off for sure!!! 

Lemons will actually remove nicotine stains from fingers if your a cigarette smoker with a little scrubbing too...


----------



## Nwayne (Jun 8, 2009)

Axe Body Spray

And if you use it, hot chicks will want you and touch your no-no parts


----------



## bleahbla (Aug 4, 2015)

No need of any products. Just pick up some grass or take a tree leaf in your hand and rub it on for 3-4 seconds. Smell gone. Found out by mistake once and I enjoy it ever since.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Why would you want to get rid of it? Cigar fingers is one of the better finger smells :mrgreen:


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

I love the smell on my hands. Whenever I wear a cap and smoke one, I notice the smell on my face too. Especially the taste that stays in your mouth after a while is so yummy.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

ForceofWill said:


> Cigar fingers is one of the better finger smells :mrgreen:


:vs_boom:


----------

